# The dream is over already.



## Hoppity (Mar 19, 2012)

We just found out that we are not eligible for an NHS funded cycle. 

Our pct offers one cycle but about 8 years ago my dp had a funded cycle with his ex wife. It was unsuccessful, it was with a different pct, and they both had issues. 

We only found out last month that we have a less than 1% chance of conceiving without treatment and our GP referred us. Now they are not. We always said we wouldn't be able to pay for treatment, we simply can't get into debt for it. 

We knew that the funded cycle may not work but I just thought that if we'd just had one chance then we could accept and move on to other options.

My partner is devastated and I would never want to add to his burden but it's so upsetting for me, my eggs are healthy and now they're just going to get older and not even get a chance to meet his sperm.

I guess what I want to know is

1) how much approx does DIUI cost
2) how much approx does eggshare IVF/icsi cost

Its so hard to save, already we've made so many changes to help our finances but saving for IVF will take at least 3 years. 

Thanks in advance,

Jx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hiya
I am so so sorry to hear that  it sound so unfair  as just cos it didn't work for him in the past  it doesn't mean it won't work on your part eh  and as for DIUI I think it less then 1k  but as for egg share you can find a clinic that will do it for free or they will do it alot cheaper then IVF  but I know someone who having egg share  that I can ask her if you like me to.
As for IVF it is about between 3k/4k and the drug is about 1k on top of it but you can get the drugs from your GP to help save money as I didn't paid for any drug from my GP.
Don't give up  keep searching  or you can go abroad as a lot of women I know go to athen or reprofits because it so much cheaper then in UK and they did get their BFP.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

OOh J - I'm soo sorry hun that your first foray into nhs treatment has been rejected.  But you need to look on the positive side, you are young and your eggs are healthy, which would make you an ideal candidate for an egg share scheme - which would give you and your partner a cheaper crack at the whip if you were to donate half your eggs.

Alternatively you might (after talking with your partner) look into having donor sperm iui which is less invasive and less costly - I know some ladies have had sperm shipped from abroad....before.

My hubby had a zero count, and 6 months on multivitamins and he had a million swimmers, we also had a 0-1% chance of conceiving naturally, but we did do it after 8 years of trying! which sadly resulted in m/c.

You're hurting now, give yourselves a break, talk about how you feel and look at other options, whatever you feel comfortable with as a couple.... do your research - and of course, we're here for you too - sending huge hugs
Sheila


----------



## vickster_77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry to read this, our PCT isn't funding IVF full stop at the minute, so we will also have to self-fund if it comes to that, bloody unfair isn't it?!
Is it worth appealing - maybe have a look on Infertility Network to see if anyone can help you there?

At our clinic IUI is approx £1K (think its cheaper elsewhere) and IVF with egg sharing is ~£2K (+£1K if ICSI is required).


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

This is totally  

Is there no way you can appeal their decision?  I cannot believe that they are denying you funding because your DP had a failed cycle with a different partner and under another PCT.

It is utter madness.

Take care of yourself and good luck

Stacey
x


----------



## jayden and Bella (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi 

I would appeal my daughter and her husband was refused treatment due to their age at the time (my daughter 21 and husband 23) they appealed and treatment was granted,so worth a try.


----------



## Hoppity (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. We will appeal, that's for sure.

We still also have a consultant appt in June so hopefully will have a lot more questions answered then.

Vickster I'm sorry you are in the same boat, it's so cruel. 

We're just going to take the summer 'out' and weigh up our options later in the year it's too hard right now.

Love to all 

Jules x


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Just a thought as there is not much detail as to what the exact issues are that you face. But as mentioned above - many men have improved their sperm count by a huge amount using vitamin supplements and good diet (no caffeine and no alcohol) and exercise plans (and no smoking). Check out the men's section here - I just posted info on supplements for men. Takes nearly 3 months for sperm to grow - so you need to be disciplined for at least 3 months.

Good luck


----------



## Hoppity (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for that, I will check the post..

I guess there's not much detail, but the bottom line is we were told my partners sperm analysis was so poor we would be unlikely to conceive, 95% abnormal and only 0.8% progressively motile (count 4mil).

We will try anything tbh, he is already taking Wellman, and has never smoked, last drank NYE, and regularly exercises. He will happily take more vits if will help.

The GP was initially referring him to urologist but then phoned to say they'd 'had a meeting and didn't think a urologist would be of any benefit'! Hmmmph!

I have a gynae appt in a couple weeks but not sure what the point of that is as my GP says they won't do any tests on me (like HSG etc) as I have no problems and bloodwork was normal....Just feel so abandoned by the NHS. I've worked hard as frontline clinical NHS staff for a decade and this is the appreciation they show me!


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

check the guys section for improving sperm. I take it also no caffeine for him. Look into CoQ10 and l'arginine - not sure if this is part of wellman vits.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

My hubby previously had a zero count, so we were pushed down the donor route, after 6 months on the Wellmans (while we waited for a sperm donor match to hubbys charateristics) - why take soo long, there are tons of short, tubby, bald men!!!
When I had ec, I was amazed that hubby had a million swimmers and it was his contribution that had been used.
Wishing you all the very very best
Sheila


----------

